# Wood Smokers



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 19, 2005)

I use a Charbroil Silver Smoker and I'm having real problems maintaining constant temperature. I shoot for 225* and find my self looking at anywhere from 300 to 150. Also, big fluctuations in internal smoker temperatures. I used a three remote read thermometers and see up to 75* differences in the cooking chamber. Any body know of any modifications that can be made?


----------



## soflaquer (Jul 20, 2005)

First of all, you need a baffle at the opening of the Fire Box and Chamber.  This will help eliminate some of the heat fluctuations you are having.  Are you using dual sensor remote probes?  Have you done the boiling water test to check their accuracy?

Secondly, if you know a Welder, he can fabricate a dividable charcoal basket for your Fire Box that will help you.

Let me know if you need more assistance.

Jeff


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Jeff,
     I have a pretty screwed up computer... several generations of carriers etc. I sent a note earlier but I'm not sure it went out. Bottom line is that I need all the help I can get. If you know of modifications that I need to consider to my smoker, I would certaninly appreciate hearing about them. 

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## soflaquer (Jul 24, 2005)

Bill,
Start off with the suggestions I forementioned.  I would make the baffle first, this will assist in a more even distribution of heat inside the cooking chamber.  This is easily done with a piece of non-galvanized sheet metal.  It should extend inward towards the chamber about 3 inches or so and be at a 30* - 45* angle.  It can be secured with the existing bolts that attach the firebox to the chamber, or you can drill out and use new ones.

Here is a drawing for a Baffle.  It fits a New Braunfels Bandera, so you'll probably need to modify the dimensions.


----------

